# [SOLVED] Google Maps on Blackberry Curve 8530



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

I recently go a new Blackberry and downloaded Google Maps to it. Every time I try to use the GPS with it, it seems to default to a location 200 miles away from here. I try BB Maps and it gets my location dead on. Is there a setting I'm missing in GM?


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Google Maps on Blackberry Curve 8530*

Wonder if it was a bad install. I would try uninstalling it, removing the battery for one minute and then reinstalling it.

Let us know if that helps.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Google Maps on Blackberry Curve 8530*

Turns out that Alltel had blocked it from using the GPS. I got some updates and it works great now.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us updated:smile:


----------

